# How Do I Get All of My Home Theater Devices to Play Nice?



## Wired_Mess (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello All,

I recently bought a PS3 and I want to get the most out of the BluRay player but can't get it to play nice with my Home Theater System (JVC TH-D50). The receiver only has Component Cable inputs and a single HDMI output. (I'm assuming there is an up-convert in there somewhere.)

Now to further complicate the situation, I need to get my other devices to play nice as well and this is my current setup...

Nintendo Wii - HD Component Cable output (No HDMI Output available)
Karaoke Player - SD Component Cable output only (No HDMI Output available)
DirecTV HD-DVR - I'm not sure how it's hooked up because I didn't do the work (and probably why it works when other devices fail ... read on.)
PS3 - HD Component Cable (HDMI Output available but not currently being used)

All of those devices are being fed into a 4 x 1 component cable automatic selector switch, which in turn connects to the TH-D50 (Selector Switch Component Cable Output to the TH-D50 Component Cable Input)

If I use Component Cables to connect the TH-D50 to my HDTV and set the TV input to Video 1, everything works fine but there is some picture degradation.

If I use an HDMI Cable to connect the TH-D50 to my HDTV and set the TV input to HDMI, the only image I get is from the DirecTV receiver. The PS3, Wii and Karaoke player all have sound but no picture.

One thing I've noticed is when I disconnected the component cables from the TH-D50 output and used just the HDMI cable, there wasn't any sound. I had to hook two of the three component plugs back into the TH-D50 in order to get my sound back. Do HDMI cables not carry audio as well as video?

I've contacted JVC but only received a very canned answer that didn't even come close to addressing my problem. It informed me that the TH-D50 only has 1 HDMI Output (which I already knew) and absolutely nothing else of value.

And after beating my head against the internet wall for a few days now, I registered here in hopes of finding some real help to untangle this mess. Do I need a new receiver? Do I need a Component to/from HDMI converter? Do I need an HDMI selector switch?

What is the best vs. most economical solution? Please help me get this wired mess straightened out if you can and provide links to any product suggestions. Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Wired_Mess (Dec 9, 2010)

I also did a simple sketch thinking it might better help explain my setup.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Wired...welcome to TSF :wave:

We'll try to help. First - understand that you're not alone in your frustration. We've al lbeen there.

Just to clairfy: 

Component video = 3 cables (red/green/blue or Y pB Pr ) audio must be provided by other means - usually a red/white stereo pair or a digital audio link). HD capable.

Composite video = 1 cable (usually yellow) audio is the same as above. No HD.

HDMI = one cable that (usually) carries both video and audio. HD capable.

Looking at the manual for the JVC (HERE) shows that the HDMI input does not pass through audio signals. That's why you don't get any sound. Does your switch have red/white audio jacks? If so, you can use those to carry audio to the JVC from which ever source you're using. Plus, when you're using "Video 1" on the JVC - it only outputs using the HDMI cable.

I suggest you break it down and build it up one step at a time.

Start with just the JVC and the TV, then add one component at a time making sure both video and audio work the way you want. Once you're sure each works individually, then try the switch to connect all of them.


----------



## Wired_Mess (Dec 9, 2010)

I have decided to do as you suggested and rebuild my system.

My karaoke player has composite video, component video and VGA connections. The manual says it supports up to 720p resolution but only has instructions on connecting the composite cable. Would I be better off getting a VGA to Component cable or just a component cable? Will it make a difference?


----------

